# Membership



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all,

Can I join DFWAPC? I live in far NW Fort Worth and perhaps I could visit a meeting? 

Jon


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Certainly. In fact, our next meeting is Sunday. Check out the other topic in the forum for location details.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jet- hope you can make it this Sunday - tomorrow!


----------

